# Mann Lake



## Ben Brewcat (Oct 27, 2004)

I have to phone mine in; the website rarely works for me either.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Ain't had the time or I would have already. Sure wish they would look it over real good. Sure is convenient being able to make an order after hours.


----------



## BjornBee (Feb 7, 2003)

Mannlake has a 24 hour order phone line. They may not be able to qoute the shipping, but they can take the order, and you can request the shipping method. The shipping is what it is in most cases. 

How about just picking up the phone and call 800-880-7694

Hope this helps.


----------



## Zane (Mar 28, 2008)

I ordered over the net about 10 days ago. I also phoned in an order w/ Kelly earlier in that same day. I got my Kelly stuff Fri. and Mann Lake the next Mon.
both not problems what so ever.!!! Mann Lake has a pretty good sale on smokers fyi.


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

Couple days ago I ordered from them few things online without problem. Received confirmation Email. I used Mac and Safari browser.


----------



## honeyman46408 (Feb 14, 2003)

Biz
Its been a while but I have had the same problem  and I have ordered some stuff in one group and one item in a different group and they will call and check to bee sure I didn`t mess up so in the long run they have been GOOD.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

Bizzybee said:


> Anyone else having problems placing an order online?


Well, Biz, I reckon I'm going to have to tell Fred that you've been cheatin' on him.
Buying stuff from Mann Lake.....to make matters worse its even north of the Mason Dixon line.


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

I've had great luck phoning my order in, using their 24/7 service. And fast shipping (shipping to NY/PA is expensive though)...


----------



## Brent Bean (Jun 30, 2005)

I have ordered many times over the internet without problem, but once in a while I have trouble placing orders over the internet, their system sometimes goes offline. Just phone it in. Yep what iddee said.


----------



## BeeAware (Mar 24, 2007)

I've never been able to place an online order with Mann Lake. Have contacted them twice about it and they always say they will look into it. I can never get to the check out page.


----------



## foresthillbilly (Apr 20, 2008)

I called an order in monday morning .Tuesday afternoon it was waiting for me when I got home.They have been really good the last 3 years that I've been ordering from them.


----------



## Bizzybee (Jan 29, 2006)

Dadgum Dan!!! SHHHHHHHHH don't tell!!!  
I give up! I called a few days or so ago, heck I don't remember. Ordered from John over there. Haven't got it yet but sure it'll be here before to long. Said it would ship the next day.

But I've needed something else since and still can't order online. About 5 different computers and 3 different networks. Lord only knows how many browsers??? Maybe I been black balled for talkin bad about em in this here forum?? 

Recon I'll have to call Fred, Dan..............


----------

